# Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Supersonics [guess the score, win 20,000 ucash]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns]** (50-25)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *J. Jones* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​









 * @*






















*[Seattle Supersonics] * *(32-43) *​

*PG * *L. Ridnour* - *SG* *R. Allen* -* SF* *R. Lewis* - *PF* *C. Wilcox* - *C* *R. Swift*


*
Sonics Individual Stats* 









*Sunday, April 9th - 9PM ET/7PM MT - Key Arena - Seattle, WA*​ 











* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *[108.3] [41.6] [26.5] * 
*Opponents*- *[102.8] [46.1] [18.9] 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]* *S. Marion [21.4]* 
* [Rebounds]* *S. Marion [12.1]* 
*[Assists] * *S. Nash [10.4] * 
*[FG%]* *B. Diaw [52.5] * 
*[FT%]* *S.Nash [92.4] * 
*[3PT%] * *L. Barbosa  [46.2]* 
*[Blocks]* *S. Marion [1.8] * 
*[Steals]* *S. Marion [2.0] * 










*Sonics Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Detroit* *[102.4] [39.4] [20.5] * 
* Opponents* *[105.7] [40.1] [24.0] *

*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]**  R. Allen [24.9] * 
*[Rebounds* *R. Lewis* *[5.1] * 
*[Assists] * *L. Ridnour [6.9] * 
*[FG%]* *R. Lewis [46.7] * 
*[FT%]* *R. Allen * *[90.7]*
*[3PT%]* *R. Allen [40.4]* 
*[Blocks]* *R. Lewis [0.6] * 
*[Steals]* *L. Ridnour [1.6]*​


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Supersonics*

Seattle has fallen so much. But our games with them are always awesome. I can't wait!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Supersonics*

Both teams push the tempo. So, if the Suns play better they'll win.

Lets hope they do.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Supersonics*

Another wild west shootout... Here we go!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Supersonics*

how bout a new game? guess the score correctly, win 20,000 ucash pts from me.


this one should be interesting cuz of some of the scores you could come up with. everyone is welcome to guess.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Supersonics*

Suns, 115
Sonics, 104


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Supersonics*

Suns 119
Sonics 109


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Supersonics*

Suns down by 1 at halftime. 56-57

Suns need to run their offense. Its getting out of control and the Sonics are getting
easy buckets from it.

Make the Sonics play halfcourt offense.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Didn't watch the game but the boxscore showed that both Nash and Marion only play 30-32mins and they weren't in foul trouble. It's pretty obvious that coach D wants to rest Nash and Marion and want Grant to play more, which he did. 

I am not too upset with the loss since we are pretty much locked at #2 and it helps that Clippers lost tonight. 

But even with a bit less contribution from Nash/Marion, I was hoping the team can win. Oh well.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Not sure how many of you have read this article. I KNEW Nash doesn't look right on Friday night. He couldn't even dribble when he came back in mid 4Q. 
--------

Back, hamstring soreness continues to plague Nash
By Jerry Brown, Tribune April 9, 2006 

There was the night in New Jersey when he failed to score a single point for the first time in 258 games. The day in Detroit when he was outplayed by Chauncey Billups on national television. The night he had as many turnovers as assists against the Clippers and looked like just getting off the floor was a tall chore. 

But as his perceived cushion in the race for a second straight Most Valuable Player award has been slowly chipped away by national columnists, television pundits and other hard-charging candidates, Steve Nash sees two sides to the 8-8 record the Suns have fashioned since his back and hamstring injuries first reappeared during the team’s 11-game winning streak in early March. 

It’s bad. It’s distasteful. But it could have been a lot worse. 

Nash had missed only one game — a blowout loss at home to San Antonio that began this run of mediocrity — but admitted Saturday that he has been in almost constant discomfort on the court since. And while Phoenix was able to keep winning when Kurt Thomas left the lineup in late February, the further handicap of a less-than-optimal leader and heartbeat hasn’t been as easy to overcome. 

“I haven’t been good for three weeks,” Nash said. “It’s been pretty tough. On the nights when you have energy and some jump in your legs, you can overcome (the back and hamstring tightness) and get through. Then there are other nights when it’s harder.” 

There have been nights when it’s harder to spot than others — Nash has had six double-doubles, nine 20-point games and two 30-point games while he “hasn’t been good” — but when the pain gets worse and combines with the fatigue of playing 36 minutes a night at the age of 32, his body can’t respond and the Suns mirror his energy loss with lows that are stark and obvious. 

“Instead of totally collapsing, I had some good games and we were able to hold the fort down,” Nash said. “Now, you just hope you can pick up your energy level and hope your health comes back.” 

Nash felt much better Friday, and the results — 25 points and eight assists in 34 minutes of a 107-96 win over the Lakers — showed it. 

“I finally had some juice in my legs. My back and my hammy were tight, but I had energy and it was OK. We won an important game.” 

The Suns can clinch their second straight Pacific Division title tonight with a win over the Sonics in Seattle. So the natural inclination would be to put Nash up on blocks after one more win and leave him there until the playoffs start in two weeks. 

But the Suns want to get their swagger back. They want Brian Grant and Tim Thomas to get a lot of work with the regulars, and Nash could tweak his back driving to the supermarket as easily as driving the lane. 

“I want to win these last seven games,” Nash said. “I don’t mind missing a game or two or playing lesser minutes, but I’m not going to ask. It may not help anyway. I’ll do whatever we decide is best.” 

Phoenix coach Mike D’Antoni wants to limit Nash’s minutes. He’s wanted to all year. But whether it was injuries to Grant, Thomas, Amaré Stoudemire, Leandro Barbosa or rough patches in the season, it never seemed to happen. Will it happen now? 

“If we can cut down his minutes, we’d love to. It’s a priority,” D’Antoni said. “But so is playing well when the playoffs start. It will be a balancing act.” 

BONUS SHOTS: The Suns own the tiebreaker because they are 9-4 inside the division, the second criteria after head-to-head matchups. The Clippers are 2-2 against the Suns but 5-6 against the rest of the division and can finish no better than 8-8. . . . 

James Jones continues to be a weather vane for the Suns. He had 11 points and five rebounds against the Lakers. The Suns have won eight of the last nine games when Jones reaches double figures and are 19-4 dating back to December. . . . 

Suns color analyst Dan Majerle is among the eight stars who make up the 2006 class of the Michigan Sports Hall of Fame. 

Suns at Sonics 
When: 6 p.m. today 
Where: Key Arena; Seattle 
TV: KUTP (Ch. 45) 
Radio: KTAR (620 AM) 
Records: Suns 50-25, Sonics 32-43 
Line: Suns by 5 

Series history: The Suns have won five of the last seven meetings including three straight in Seattle. That includes a 129-120 win on March 20 when the Suns shot 56 percent from the field and had four players, Raja Bell (25), Shawn Marion (24), Steve Nash (23) and Tim Thomas (23), score at least 23 points. The Sonics took their only win in wild fashion, beating the Suns 152-149 in triple overtime in Phoenix on Jan. 22. Ray Allen ended the highest-scoring NBA game in 11 years on a 40-foot, 3-point bomb at the buzzer. 

Scouting report: Suns — A win would give the Suns back-to-back Pacific Division titles for the first time in franchise history, because they own the tiebreaker over the Clippers due to a better divisional record. Even though the Lakers’ Kobe Bryant went for 51 points Friday, the Suns held an opponent under 100 points — only the third time that’s happened in the last 16 games. The Suns want to get Brian Grant more playing time in the final seven games, and the fact the Sonics play some big men should help. 

Sonics — Allen passed Dale Ellis for second place on the NBA’s alltime list of 3-point shooters and now has 1,723 in his career — trailing only Indiana’s Reggie Miller (2,560). Rashard Lewis missed Friday’s win over Portland while serving a suspension for pleading guilty to reckless driving but will return tonight. Seattle is getting great play from Chris Wilcox after his arrival in a trade with the Clippers, and resigning him is a top offseason priority. Danny Fortson (knee) and Johan Petro (nose) are out, but Nick Collison (left foot) has returned.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

That definately explains a few things... Too bad we lost, but the good news is that we won the division since the Clips lost their game ^_^


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Supersonics [guess the score, win 20,000 ucas*



MeirToTheWise said:


> That definately explains a few things... Too bad we lost, but the good news is that we won the division since the Clips lost their game ^_^


Yup. Right now the most important thing is Nash and Marion's health. Both of them haven't played that well lately. We need to rest Diaw too.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

score: 128-119 Suns


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> score: 128-119 Suns



The game is over...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> score: 128-119 Suns


That's a fair prediction, but that wasn't the final score of the game I attended at Key Arena yesterday.

Very good, competitive game. It came down to the Sonics winning it with defense in the final two minutes and Ray's three.

The Suns sure tossed up allot of three's, didn't they?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

G-Force said:


> That's a fair prediction, but that wasn't the final score of the game I attended at Key Arena yesterday.
> 
> Very good, competitive game. It came down to the Sonics winning it with defense in the final two minutes and Ray's three.
> 
> The Suns sure tossed up allot of three's, didn't they?


3pt is our bread and butter. We don't have Amare and Kurt Thomas and Diaw only wants to go inside when he feels like it. Marion has no one-on-one skill besides his little quick jumpshot. Nash is injured and he only goes inside when he is wide open. This pretty much sums up the problems we have had all year. We are still a 50W team. Can you imagine that? lol

I want Nash to rest now. Take 2-3 games off. It won't hurt.


----------

